# auswahlkreis zeichnen (schräg)



## Muril (26. Feb 2008)

Hi,
also ich hab mich jetzt doch entschieden statt einer reinen Vogelperspektive 2,5d zu machen, hat eigentlich rehct gut geklappt der Umstieg, jedoch hab ich jetzt kleiner problemchen wie, wie zeichne ich einen schrägen Kreis?
Vorher war der Auswahlkreis ja einfach nurn normaler KReis jetzt is das Gebäude / Einheit aber schief und daher brauch ichn schrägen/schiefen Kreis!
mfg Muril


----------



## LordLuzifer (26. Feb 2008)

Mit g.drawOval(); wenn du jetzt für Breite und Höhe unterschiedliche Werte eingibst, bekommst du einen schrägen Kreis, auch Ellipse genannt. Mit ein bisschen probieren kriegst du auch die richtige Größe raus!


----------



## Gast (26. Feb 2008)

Oo wie soll man durch einstellen einer anderen höhe und breite einen schrägen kreis hinkriegen ?? man kann max eine ellipse zeichnen !

das Gebäude is so / / schräg d.h. oben is der kreisweiter rechts als unten das krieg ich mit einstellen der breite und höhe net hin


----------



## Marco13 (26. Feb 2008)

Die Antowrt ist einfach: Erstmal garnicht. 

Um ein Oval schräng zu bekommen, muss man (das Graphics-Objekt, wo man reinzeichnet nach Graphics2D casten und) im Graphics2D eine rotation setzen, z.B. um 22.5°....


----------



## Guest (4. Mrz 2008)

ok, dachtees gibt eine einfachere lösung..
thx


----------

